# Any bucks in Manti?



## Jdub1911 (Oct 7, 2012)

So i drew a buck tag for the manti san rafael unit this year. Unfortunately with a baby coming just around the corner, helping my sister and her husband on a house remodel to get out of the parents place, and just way too much on my plate, I haven't had much time to get out and scout. But enough of the sob story...

From what I've seen I think i've decided to stay out of the desert in the south end of the unit and stay up by manti. Looks like a lot of discussions on cows/bulls in the north end of manti, but there's not a whole lot of chit chat about bucks (you must know something I don't and don't want people invading your spots  ). The original plan was to hit electric lake, but looks like it's pretty packed up there lately. Thinking about running skyline, but have no idea how far south to go. I'm headed down this weekend to hopefully spend one or two days looking around. Hopefully I can get a call out to the DNR tomorrow and get an idea. Any early season hunters that filled their tags able to point me in a good direction?

Appreciate any help. Feel free to PM to keep those hot spots on the hush hush.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

Its going to be pretty crowded where ever you go on the Manti. More so after the fire. There are bucks about everywhere you go. All around Electric lake is private so be careful if you ended up going there.
You might count out the San Rafeal part of the unit but I can tell you if your looking for a big buck thats where to go. I will be taking my wife down there. I've chased some big ol bucks out on the desert. The problem is they are very few of them and they are smarter than any deer I've hunted.


----------



## HighmtnFish (Jun 3, 2010)

Anywhere you go you are going to run into people on the Manti. They issued more tags for that unit than any other, 7500 for the rifle hunt if I am not mistaken. Sometimes a lot of people is a good thing if they get the deer moving around they might push one right into you.
Check out the Miller's flat area, there's a lot of good country on that road between Miller's Flat and Joes Valley. Get out and explore some of the side roads and do some hiking in the hills and canyons. The south skyline is good too, but the road turns nasty if it is wet, if you drive the skyline, you had better be prepared with a good shovel and a set of tire chains.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

^^^^ A GOOD shot of snow on the south skyline , on top, of ALOT of rain/mud/snow....^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

We were up there Thurs/Fri/Sat,, Very wet and nasty side roads, All ready seeing deer
move off the tops. One more storm and most of the Manti deer will be heading for the low country. Saw quite a few deer , but only a few small bucks.
No 'bigger' deer this trip. We were fishing, duck hunting, and trying to fill my boys
cow tag, Should have had a spike permit, could have caned one at 100 yards!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Here is a Manti buck from two weeks ago, so they are all gone now:


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

that's a really nice buck Huge


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Last night we watched well over 100 deer pointed off the mountain. 

Just a heads up, That storm has the deer moving, BIG TIME!


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Here is a Manti buck from two weeks ago, so they are all gone now:


Hey! Hey do you know this guy? That's my uncle.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I don't know him. My buddy sent it to me who knows him, we hunt nearby.
is your smile as big as his?


----------



## Jdub1911 (Oct 7, 2012)

Thanks for the pointers guys! I managed to get down there saturday. The original plan was to run skyline from up by huntington res, but with the clouds so low we moved over down millers flat and got in there a ways. We actually didn't see anything, but we didn't really get deep in the runs or anything, plus it was mid afternoon. After that we went down to Mayfield and headed up towards Mt. Baldy. We saw about a dozen does and fawns, most of which were about halfway up, this was the late afternoon. There's plenty of ponds and open areas up there, but they're right by the road. I imagine that will be the road hunters paradise opening day. On the way down from Baldy we saw one small buck, but that was about it. 

We might end up on that south end somewhere, being that we saw more bucks down there, and a few of you have mentioned to go down south. Gotta make a few calls to the office in ephraim and see if they will have any advice. Then we're headed up friday morning to hopefully look around a little more and set up camp. 

Any more advice would be appreciated. This will be a weekend hunt for me, so i need all the help i can get haha. Thanks and good luck to everyone going up!!!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Jdub1911 said:


> Thanks for the pointers guys! I managed to get down there saturday. The original plan was to run skyline from up by huntington res, but with the clouds so low we moved over down millers flat and got in there a ways. We actually didn't see anything, but we didn't really get deep in the runs or anything, plus it was mid afternoon. After that we went down to Mayfield and headed up towards Mt. Baldy. We saw about a dozen does and fawns, most of which were about halfway up, this was the late afternoon. There's plenty of ponds and open areas up there, but they're right by the road. I imagine that will be the road hunters paradise opening day. On the way down from Baldy we saw one small buck, but that was about it.
> 
> We might end up on that south end somewhere, being that we saw more bucks down there, and a few of you have mentioned to go down south. Gotta make a few calls to the office in ephraim and see if they will have any advice. Then we're headed up friday morning to hopefully look around a little more and set up camp.
> 
> Any more advice would be appreciated. This will be a weekend hunt for me, so i need all the help i can get haha. Thanks and good luck to everyone going up!!!


Go north! 

No bucks on the south side.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuddCT said:


> Jdub1911 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the pointers guys! I managed to get down there saturday. The original plan was to run skyline from up by huntington res, but with the clouds so low we moved over down millers flat and got in there a ways. We actually didn't see anything, but we didn't really get deep in the runs or anything, plus it was mid afternoon. After that we went down to Mayfield and headed up towards Mt. Baldy. We saw about a dozen does and fawns, most of which were about halfway up, this was the late afternoon. There's plenty of ponds and open areas up there, but they're right by the road. I imagine that will be the road hunters paradise opening day. On the way down from Baldy we saw one small buck, but that was about it.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: In other words, don't hunt in my spot! j/k
I would think that the best method is to get as far away from Skyline Dr as you can if that is your general area. Most hunters are pretty lazy by nature and don't get too far off of the road.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

that a dandy of a buck


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> is your smile as big as his?


Every bit! Got his good looks too.


----------



## Jdub1911 (Oct 7, 2012)

JuddCT said:


> Go north!
> 
> No bucks on the south side.


HAHA you're not trying to increase your chances of getting your buck are you 



Huge29 said:


> :lol: :lol: In other words, don't hunt in my spot! j/k
> I would think that the best method is to get as far away from Skyline Dr as you can if that is your general area. Most hunters are pretty lazy by nature and don't get too far off of the road.


After reading everyone else's rant about the early hunt I think you're right. We saw alot of hot spots down south right off the road. I need to lose some weight anyways, won't hurt to do some walking  We only got to look at millers flat, and by huntington res. We were thinking about dropping off skyline and running down the canyons. Is there a better area? Feel free to pm if you wouldn't mind giving more advice. Thanks!


----------



## Jdub1911 (Oct 7, 2012)

I wish the biologist would answer or return my calls. I'd hate to be him this time of year :shock:


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Jdub1911 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > Go north!
> ...


Got mine already. I'm helping two brothers and the old man this weekend. There are bucks everywhere on the manti this year. Be patient and work hard and you will increase your chances. Good luck!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

There's going to be some disappointed deer hunters on top the Skyline for the opener
this year, Deer have been moving off the top's BIG Time this week.
I've seen 300+ head last couple days all marching strait down hill............................


----------



## Jdub1911 (Oct 7, 2012)

Goofy, electric lake area or Mayfield direction? Lol I think I'm sounding desperate


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Just an FYI. There are deer heading down. But... there are still bucks up on top. However, without an intimate knowledge of where they hang out it could be tough. Get there early and try to glass tomorrow night. That should help a little.


----------



## Jdub1911 (Oct 7, 2012)

JuddCT said:


> Just an FYI. There are deer heading down. But... there are still bucks up on top. However, without an intimate knowledge of where they hang out it could be tough. Get there early and try to glass tomorrow night. That should help a little.


good to know. Thank you. I'll be up there tomorrow early afternoon hopefully. Good luck everyone!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

Jdub1911 said:


> JuddCT said:
> 
> 
> > Just an FYI. There are deer heading down. But... there are still bucks up on top. However, without an intimate knowledge of where they hang out it could be tough. Get there early and try to glass tomorrow night. That should help a little.
> ...


Good luck. This guy was up at 11,000 ft off the skyline! I watched him in the summer but lost him on the archery/muzzy hunt. On a hunch I took my brother to where I thought he would be. . I'll post the full story later.

[attachment=0:2sg1u7z9]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1350841070.223719.jpg[/attachment:2sg1u7z9]


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice! Your brother does not look like any celebrity, poor guy!


----------



## Jdub1911 (Oct 7, 2012)

Looks like a few of you guys filled your tags, congrats!!! I wasn't so lucky. Hunted one of the canyons up top by snow lake saturday. Saw 15 elk, good size 5x5 bull, not a single deer, and at least 15 hunters. Took goofy's advice a bit and moved down on saturday night, ended up on miller flat road about a mile south of the miller flat res. Woke up to 6 does/fawns across the road, saw another 12-15 headed up the canyon. Got in the thick stuff, watched the openings, nothing. Saw a guy and his kid close to the top walking down as we were headed up, and 5 minutes later heard a shot. Wrong place at the wrong time for me lol!!! 

I'm beat!!! Haven't hurt this bad in a long time. Put in a lot of miles on the boots. Anyways, hopefully i'll recover quick, and will try again this weekend. No idea where we're headed, but we'll see how it goes.


----------

